# Another Mysterious Death, and I'm Thinking of Quitting...



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, my panda platy has just succumbed to what appeared to be the same disease that my red platy died from... She was the fourth platy to die in the past two months. I don't know what I'm doing wrong...

She had started to show obvious signs of parasite infestation; stringy, white feces and scratching against decorations. Our other platy started doing it, too, and we treated with API General Cure. Didn't work. After clearing the water out for a few days, we tried using a Jungle Parasite Clear tab. THAT didn't work. Then someone suggested garlic, and I started feeding them freeze-dried bloodworms soaked in garlic juice. This seemed to cure the sunset fire platy, but didn't do anything for the panda. Fact was that she didn't like the worms that much, and around that time she stopped eating even flakes. We ordered special garlic flakes and started feeding them last week... she STILL wouldn't eat, and her gills started pumping harder. Yesterday we repeated a dose of Jungle Parasite Clear.

This morning, my poor platy was dead...

I don't know what to do. The water conditions are fine, pH is fine, the plants are healthy, they get plenty of light but not too much, I don't overfeed or underfeed... What's going on?! Is there some death curse on my tank that kills every fish I put into it? 

I'm going to buy two more fish on Tuesday, because I don't want Marigold to feel lonely... But if THEY die, too, then I might just not get any more and take down my aquarium... Except for the betta, I obviously can't keep any fish healthy... ;_;


----------



## aquaninja (Sep 6, 2011)

NO!!! Don't go out of the hobby! I'll try to find out what it is.


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for caring! Though I don't know if either of us could find out what it is... I've looked and looked, and the only parasite I can find that wouldn't be treated by those medications is ich... But she never had any white spots. I've read that it can breed in the gills and remain unseen, but she was sick for so long that it's hard to believe she wouldn't have SOME spots... And like I said, Marigold is just fine. I dunno...

I don't think I'll go out of the hobby, I'm just really upset right now! Sorry for sounding so dramatic, but it makes me feel like I've done something wrong. Your comment made me feel better, though, so thanks!


----------



## aquaninja (Sep 6, 2011)

All I could find is ich, which says they scratch on decorations. Did the platy have white spots?


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Flukes

Could it have been that? I'm sorry MissPieces... I know how you feel... I lost all my fish in my ten gallon when moving them to a 20H Gallon... Now I bought a fish with ICH and I might have transferred it to my Betta tank by accident. ;_;

This is more problems that I've had in all my years of fishkeeping.... >.<

I guess we're just in the bad luck boat... :c


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

In the last year or so I have had my time with parasites. I have learned over time that although white poop may be a sign of parasites, it doesn't mean the fish has parasites. Just a theory. I have fish that showed those signs a time or two, but never saw anything else and the diet has remained the same. They still live a year later and very healthy.

I understand how you feel. I think I have lost a lot of my fish to Dropsy vs parasites. All I can say is that your fish just may be coming with something already. Change the place you get your fish. Stay away from tanks that have dead fish in them, although they constantly pull dead fish out of them. I just stopped buying fish for the most part and haven't had a problem since, but I know that may not be an option for you.

If it is a very small tank, like <10g, maybe they just aren't suited for tanks like that. Stress is what causes nearly all fish problems.


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

aquaninja said:


> All I could find is ich, which says they scratch on decorations. Did the platy have white spots?


No white spots at all, and the other fish seems fine. I had been thinking of ich, too, though maybe it stayed in her gills? I'm completely stumped.


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

Pigeonfish said:


> Flukes
> 
> Could it have been that? I'm sorry MissPieces... I know how you feel... I lost all my fish in my ten gallon when moving them to a 20H Gallon... Now I bought a fish with ICH and I might have transferred it to my Betta tank by accident. ;_;
> 
> ...


I'm sorry about that! It seems that this has been a bad time for both of us... Maybe the stars are in misalignment or something? lol The planets might be in perfect alignment for fish parasites to occur or something.

I hope your fish gets better, and that your betta doesn't come down with it! 

As for the flukes, I had thought of that. But two different parasite treatments plus garlic didn't do anything... Maybe they were just particularly resistant?


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> In the last year or so I have had my time with parasites. I have learned over time that although white poop may be a sign of parasites, it doesn't mean the fish has parasites. Just a theory. I have fish that showed those signs a time or two, but never saw anything else and the diet has remained the same. They still live a year later and very healthy.
> 
> I understand how you feel. I think I have lost a lot of my fish to Dropsy vs parasites. All I can say is that your fish just may be coming with something already. Change the place you get your fish. Stay away from tanks that have dead fish in them, although they constantly pull dead fish out of them. I just stopped buying fish for the most part and haven't had a problem since, but I know that may not be an option for you.
> 
> If it is a very small tank, like <10g, maybe they just aren't suited for tanks like that. Stress is what causes nearly all fish problems.


I couldn't think of anything else that would cause her to scratch against decorations, though maybe it was something else. She had mostly white scales, so maybe there was some sort of other infection that I couldn't see? I looked her over with a flashlight to look for any ich spots or worms on her gills, but it was still hard to tell...

That's good advice about changing where I get the fish... I think they did come from the store ill, because she had been displaying symptoms since I got her. She would recover for a while and then they would return worse than ever. The fish all seemed healthy in the store, but I'll look elsewhere. 

I don't think the tank would be too small. I only had two platies in there. It's 10 gallons, pretty heavily planted (the wisteria started out at about five inches, and now they cover the entire back of the tank!), with a 20-40 gallon filter. Like I said, water conditions are fine (pH is a little high, though not too much). 

lol And if I don't buy any fish, I won't have any! Now there's only one platy, Marigold, but I can't keep her in there alone forever.

Oh, I'm going to buy two more fish on Tuesday. I don't think I can set up a quarantine tank, but what about preventative measures such as cautionary medicine? I have a natural ich cure that claims to work well as a preventative measure. Should I just dose the tank when I put the new fish in? I haven't had any trouble with ich in that tank, but maybe it could help keep stress low and prevent them from coming down with something...


----------



## kubalik (Nov 25, 2010)

Maybe its the store u buying fish from....


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

kubalik said:


> Maybe its the store u buying fish from....


That's what jrman said, and I'm thinking that, too. I'm going to try getting a couple from another store, so we'll see.


----------



## aquaninja (Sep 6, 2011)

what store do you buy from?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Try a local store, non-national chain. Find out what day they get their fish (if you don't know already) and try to get them that day.

I used to treat the fish in my QT tank with a few days worth of quick cure and a few treatments of parasite clear before I added them to my tanks. Not sure it helped or not, but I figured it couldn't hurt.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

aww, sorry about your fish Miss! Sounds like it was the fish though, not you. Again, try to find another place to get your fish. If none of the fish in the stores look healthy, you might try ordering them online. I've heard good things about a couple of sites. Maybe try a salt bath for your current fish, just to help build up their immune system.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Sorry about your streak of bad luck!

I wouldn't add anymore fish until you find out for sure what's going on - don't want to make any fish ill.

Have you tried feeding a medicated food? There are foods that are medicated to help with parasites... although if your fish isn't eating, that may not work.

Don't give up! I ended up loosing all but 1-2 shrimp out of almost 40-50, plus my tank took over 2 months (over 8 weeks) to cycle! We all have our bad times in this hobby, but the good times make it well worth it! I've seen you post some really good tips on the site, and I know you know what you're doing and you really care about your fish - don't give up - it would be a shame.


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

aquaninja said:


> what store do you buy from?


I got them at PetCo. Won't be doing that again, probably.


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Try a local store, non-national chain. Find out what day they get their fish (if you don't know already) and try to get them that day.
> 
> I used to treat the fish in my QT tank with a few days worth of quick cure and a few treatments of parasite clear before I added them to my tanks. Not sure it helped or not, but I figured it couldn't hurt.


I've been scoping out stores in the area. I live about fifty miles away from all of them, so I want to find one that will be The One, you know? 

BTW, nice avatar change. Though I had come to associate Limecat with you!


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

Kehy said:


> aww, sorry about your fish Miss! Sounds like it was the fish though, not you. Again, try to find another place to get your fish. If none of the fish in the stores look healthy, you might try ordering them online. I've heard good things about a couple of sites. Maybe try a salt bath for your current fish, just to help build up their immune system.


Thanks for your condolences! I think I'm over being so upset, but I'll miss her... She was a sweet little fish...  

Not sure if I'll try the salt bath, because I use salt in the aquarium anyway. The remaining fish seems OK, too, but I think I'd try a salt bath if this fiasco occurs again. 

Never thought about online ordering, because it's been so HOT here in TX... But with autumn coming on (85-90 degrees of autumn, that is), I might risk it. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

holly12 said:


> Sorry about your streak of bad luck!
> 
> I wouldn't add anymore fish until you find out for sure what's going on - don't want to make any fish ill.
> 
> ...


Oh, that must have been awful!  That's a lot of shrimp to lose... And I can't imagine two months of cycling... That would have me on edge all the time! 

I did order garlic flakes. Actually, soaking freeze-dried bloodworms in garlic like susankat suggested seemed to cure the remaining fish, Marigold. She had been scratching and having stringy BMs, but after a couple of days of the garlic she was fine and remains fine even now! 

I think I will hold off on getting new fish, like you said. I want to research smaller fish stores, so that should give Marigold time to show any symptoms if she's going to show them. 

Hehe, and I didn't really think I was that knowledgeable on the subject, but thank you for saying so!  I hope I know what I'm doing, but I do certainly care about my fish. Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

MissPisces said:


> I've been scoping out stores in the area. I live about fifty miles away from all of them, so I want to find one that will be The One, you know?
> 
> BTW, nice avatar change. Though I had come to associate Limecat with you!


I'm actually changing from my usual local store... I've been a customer for years and never seen a sick fish from them. Weird thing is me and my partner noticed a lot more sick fish this visit. So I'm changing to a store that's a lot further away until I see improvement... I think it's worth it...


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

Pigeonfish said:


> I'm actually changing from my usual local store... I've been a customer for years and never seen a sick fish from them. Weird thing is me and my partner noticed a lot more sick fish this visit. So I'm changing to a store that's a lot further away until I see improvement... I think it's worth it...


Huh, that is strange... I guess quality doesn't last forever. Good luck finding a new store!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

MissPisces said:


> BTW, nice avatar change. Though I had come to associate Limecat with you!


Thanks. At least this pic I took. That is one of my Gups.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

I feel like your best bet to clear a parasite or virus from your tank is to move your one fish that you have left to a small (1.5 - 5g) tank for a week, drain all the water in your tank, let it sit for a week dry, then fill it back up and add your fish. I would also throw away any filter mediums or bio wheels and start fresh. hope things work out dont give up!


----------



## Suzanne (Jun 10, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Try a local store, non-national chain. Find out what day they get their fish (if you don't know already) and try to get them that day.


It was suggested to me, and seems to make sense, to go a day or two after the fish have arrived, so that any that were going to succumb to the stress of transport will have likely already done so (or at least be looking noticeably bad, and thus be avoidable). 

Anyone have thoughts on that versus buying the day they come in?


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

Suzanne said:


> It was suggested to me, and seems to make sense, to go a day or two after the fish have arrived, so that any that were going to succumb to the stress of transport will have likely already done so (or at least be looking noticeably bad, and thus be avoidable).
> 
> Anyone have thoughts on that versus buying the day they come in?


That is something to consider. On the one hand, giving them time to show signs of illness makes sense because that way, you can pick out the heartiest fish. On the other hand, getting them the same day makes sense because that might reduce the stress on them by letting them adjust to only your tank and not the store and your tanks on different days... 

Hmm, I dunno. I'm curious about everyone's input, too!


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

MissPisces said:


> That is something to consider. On the one hand, giving them time to show signs of illness makes sense because that way, you can pick out the heartiest fish. On the other hand, getting them the same day makes sense because that might reduce the stress on them by letting them adjust to only your tank and not the store and your tanks on different days...
> 
> Hmm, I dunno. I'm curious about everyone's input, too!


The sick fish I got apparently arrived minutes before I got him. He had ich and he didn't make it through the ten day treatment. I found him this morning. He seemed to be making a recovery. My water was perfect. I'm a bit stumped.


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

Pigeonfish said:


> The sick fish I got apparently arrived minutes before I got him. He had ich and he didn't make it through the ten day treatment. I found him this morning. He seemed to be making a recovery. My water was perfect. I'm a bit stumped.


I'm so sorry... Maybe his immune system was just particularly weak?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I've had two very nasty diseases that had pretty much wiped out my tanks - cottonmouth and some mysterious internal bacterial infection (thought it was whirling disease). I definitely know what you're going through with fretting over your fish.

Most of us in the hobby have entourages of little fishy ghosts trailing us around, especially those like me who learned by trial-and-error in the beginning.

Honestly, if you invest in a battery-powered air pump and a cooler, you can transport a fish 50 miles (assuming you're willing to drive that far). Local mom&pop fish stores usually quarantine their fish before putting them up for sale, feed their fish better foods, are much more knowledgeable, and carry a broader variety of fish (many will even custom-order specific fish for you). I would call them and explain you're driving from far away, and open a dialogue with them.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The problem with waiting any longer when fish are delivered is you're left with what is left and usually that is not the best pickings. You have to stay and watch fish for a little period before deciding on a certain fish to watch the behavior and specifically pick the one you want when the store attendant nets the fish for you. All they care about is getting one out for you, otherwise. Fish can die from stress weeks later.

I like buying directly from a breeder and cut out the stores and their tanks. The problem here is the cost to ship next day.


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the input, Gizmo and jrman! I've got a list of several stores in the different cities surrounding my area, and I'll call each one and see how much they seem to know. 

As for getting fish shipped directly from the breeder... I know that's how they get to the stores in the first place, but have you guys ever done a comparison of shipped vs. store-bought fish? Did either of them seem more prone to stress than the other? Just curious. I think that my platy can handle being alone for as long as it takes me to find a good supplier, so I really want to know all I can about it.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

No real comparison. I have fish from both that I've had for over a year and they are extremely healthy - still. You just have to think what the fish goes through. One way the fish goes from the tank it has lived in most of its life in and then is shipped to you and you put in your tank - with drip acclimation, of course. The other way they go to another tank that has had hundreds of transient fish go through, some diseased, some not, then to you. It is shipped, in one tank, in yet another tank, all within 48-72hrs - just a guess. Pretty stressful. You cut out some of that buying direct.


----------



## Mikolas (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm surprised only a few people have said this, but I'll reaffirm what they were saying.

Don't buy anymore fish if you know there is a sickness...

Loneliness vs more fish getting sick and thus more deaths on your hands?


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

Mikolas said:


> I'm surprised only a few people have said this, but I'll reaffirm what they were saying.
> 
> Don't buy anymore fish if you know there is a sickness...
> 
> Loneliness vs more fish getting sick and thus more deaths on your hands?


That's the thing; I'm starting to think that the fish who died were sick when I bought them. They seemed healthy in the store, but I only noticed the signs once I brought them home. The remaining fish is fine, which leads me to believe that there's nothing wrong with the tank water. Like I said, she was scratching for a little bit, but as soon as I started feeding garlic, she got better and hasn't shown any illness since. She's healthy and, from all indications, happy. Besides, that tank has undergone three parasite treatments in a short time span. Wouldn't that kill off any parasites in the water? 

So with this in mind, do you think I should just not buy any more fish? She's the only one in the tank now; are you saying that I should keep it that way for the rest of her life? Exactly how long do you think I should wait? I'm planning on scouting out a few stores on my list soon, but not making a decision until next week. Isn't that enough time to see if the remaining fish is healthy?


----------

